# My first CNC program



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

This :

(Mill Job 2 by Daniel King)
(Map of Australia)
(Created 29.12.2012)

Call O100
G15 H1
G00 Z500
X-800

(ROUGH CUTTING)

N2 T2 M06 (20MM TIPPED SLOT CUTTER)
T3
S7000 M03
X-8 Y-14 (A)
G56 H2 D2 Z50 (CALL UP TOOL OFSET & RADIUS, RAPID TO 50 ABOVE WORK)
Z-5 M08

G01 X42 Y3 
X58 Y-14
G00 X92 (RAPID TO D)
G01 X116 Y20
G00 Y60 (RAPID TO F)
G01 X97 Y112
G00 X18 (RAPID TO H)
G01 Y90
X-12 Y68
G00 Y80 (RAPID TO K)
G01 X8 Y94
Y112
Z20 (RAISE TOOL)
G00 X-13 Y30 (RAPID TO N)
Z-5 (LOWER TOOL)
G01 X-4 Y3
X14
X46 Y14
X70 Y-14
Z20 (RAISE TOOL)
G00 X-12 Y62 (RAPID TO S)
Z-5 (LOWER TOOL)
G01 X2 Y13
X15
X48 Y24
X82 Y-14
X110 Y28
X110 Y48
X89 Y106
X72
X66 Y86
X66 Y101
X27
Y86
X-20 Y50

G00 Z500 M09 ( RAPID MOOVE, CANCEL RADIAL COMP, RAISE TOOL, COOLANT OFF)
X-800
M06
M01

(FINAL CUTTING)

N3 T11 M06 (6MM END MILL)
M63 (NO NEXT TOOL IN AUTOMATIC TOOL CHANGE)
S7000 M03 (SET SPINDLE SPEED, START SPINDLE CW)
G00 X90 Y-10
G56 H11 D11 Z50 (CALL UP TOOL OFSET & RADIUS, RAPID TO 50 ABOVE WORK)
Z-5 M08

G01 G41 Y5 F.14 (SET RADIAL OFFSET LEFT, SET FEED RATE)
X80 Y5
X58.454 Y30.677
G03 X41.833 Y35.13 I-11.491 J-9.642
G01 X14 Y25
X10 Y25
X3.679 Y50.353
G02 X5.521 Y55.556 I4.851 J1.212
G01 X38 Y80.031
X38 Y87
G02 X41 Y90 I3 J0
G01 X52 Y90
G02 X55 Y87 I0 J-3
G01 X55 Y80.031
X72 Y70.216
X80 Y95
X97.993 Y45.565
G02 X95.582 Y27.253 I-18.794 J-6.840
G01 X80 Y5
X60
G40
Y20
X110

G00 G40 Z500 M09 ( RAPID MOOVE, CANCEL RADIAL COMP, RAISE TOOL, COOLANT OFF)
X-800
M06
M02

Makes This :


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thats ... a lot of coding just for that!








Very nice man...


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

looks nice.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

very cool, so how long did it take you to code that Vs the machine actually cutting it out?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

4 hours of coding working out all the trig and stuff, approx 41 seconds to actually make it.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> 4 hours of coding working out all the trig and stuff, approx 41 seconds to actually make it.


WOW, what a way to spend four hours, im sure that 41 sec was a rush though


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> 4 hours of coding working out all the trig and stuff, approx 41 seconds to actually make it.


all i can say is i am glad somebody knows how to do this stuff! great job.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

This is what my father does for a living. Me ... i know nothing about it. Good work man!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

all that for an ashtray shaped like australia ?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice to see that buddy,

BTW, how to check the coding before CNC ?


----------



## linuxmail (Sep 30, 2011)

Hrawk, it looks like your rapiding into the material, instead of feeding into the material.
"G00 X-13 Y30 (RAPID TO N)"
"Z-5 (LOWER TOOL)"


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Cutter is off the work piece at that time.

Check the line before and the line after.


----------

